# Hi to all expats in egypt. Help Required



## arorohi (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, 

This is Rohit. 

Recently i have got an offer from an egyption fim and they are offering me US $ 50,000 per annum + medical insurnace + free accomodation. 

I'll be grateful if anyone can give me an idea of living expenses in Egypt for a bachelor. 

Look forward to your kind support.


----------



## MSG (Mar 14, 2009)

arorohi said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is Rohit.
> 
> ...


Since your major expense (accommodation) is taken care of, you will have an income of about 30 thou LE a month and transportation and food are your only expenses. You should be quite comfortable.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I am using app. LE 3000-4000 for food/transportation/mobile credit with 3 kids! 
so LE30.000 for 1 person is more than quite comfortable!


----------



## MissSusie (Apr 26, 2009)

Think about it this way an average "middle class" family earns about 2000 LE a month and can afford food and a place to lay their head! I make about 25000 US (anually) and I live well!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

no reply from arorohi????????????


----------

